# Funny butcher.



## link (Apr 6, 2018)

I know, but it made me laugh.


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 6, 2018)

Funny stuff!


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 6, 2018)

link said:


> I know, but it made me laugh.
> 
> View attachment 359756



Sounds irritating to me....
Maybe downright painfull. :eek:


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 10, 2018)

That's funny.
Gary


----------

